# Visual Basic control



## Cain (Nov 16, 2006)

No se mucho de Visual,tengo el 5 y nesesitaria si alguien me alludara paso a paso a realisar un programa que me permita el control de una tarjeta conectada al puerto serie para controlar motores paso a paso o comunes. El problema es que no se como hacer el programa.


----------



## Aristides (Dic 5, 2006)

En el artículo # 89 de Nuts & Volts, tenés un ejemplo:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------

